# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Gray Cells OGN

## Kay

> David Finchers Se7en crossed with X-Mens Shadow King






140 pages of suspense as journalist, Lina Santos, hunts for a child abductor no-one believes exists... OGN by Lawrence Goodman (script), Kay (pen & ink), Corey Ranson (color) and Nikki Powers (lettering). Available on Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...novel-thriller

----------


## Kay

cover art

----------


## Kay

a character sketch of the antagonist, the frogman... is he a real monster or just a creature from children's nightmares?

----------


## Kay

here's some interior art featuring the frogman

----------


## Kay

the same page colored and lettered

----------


## Kay

We're currently 76% funded! Thanks for all the love. Need one more boost though!

----------


## Kay

Rewards go from $11 for the 140-page pdf (six issues, complete "season one") and up, to getting you drawn as a character in the book. Here's a piece I'm working on right now:

----------


## Kay

The artwork is 100% finished but we need your help to get it in print.

----------


## Kay

Even if it's not your thing, maybe you can share the link in the first post with someone who enjoyed Sin City, Swamp Thing, True Detective, Mindhunter... or generally likes horror, thriller and supernatural graphic novels. Thanks for reading!

----------


## Kay

Got another batch of colored pages! The inks are 100% done, the Kickstarter is currently at 90% funded with seven days to go! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...novel-thriller

----------


## Kay

Proof copies are here and everything looks fine! Our graphic novel is currently 98% with 5 days to go! Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...novel-thriller

----------


## Kay

We're 100% funded with 48 hours to go! One last call (I swear) - don't miss out:  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...novel-thriller

----------


## Kay

the hero

----------


## Kay

tools of the trade

----------


## Kay

battle of the minds

----------


## Kay

having been funded with kickstarter, "gray cells" is now published by markosia. you can find #1-6 (complete story) on amazon/comixology:  http://tinyurl.com/2m2cxr6j

----------

